# Do Crystal Red Shrimps Need Air Pumps?



## DreamProductions (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi there,

Im new to keeping CRS and I was just wondering, do they need an air pump to live? does everyone else keep them with an airpump or are they fine without?
Thanks!


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

They do not require airpumps if your water is adequately oxygenated.


----------



## DreamProductions (Jan 14, 2010)

so if I have an overflow filter that should be fine?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I keep them without one, but you will notice in Japan many use airpumps at night. I presume to maintain PH.


----------



## DreamProductions (Jan 14, 2010)

Guess I should start using one also then..... thanks


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Mar 8, 2007)

like a hob filter? i think as long as there some movement its fine. some shrimp tanks i use sponge filters others hobs which adds plenty of o2.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Like an air pump w/ airstone.


----------



## NyteBlade (Aug 19, 2006)

epicfish said:


> They do not require airpumps if your water is adequately oxygenated.


+1. 

Generally adequate oxygen is supplied just via surface current (filters etc.). I've never had a problem with shrimp or fish gasping at the surface if I set my filters to gently ripple the top of the water. (have to be careful because you don't want to gas out too much Co2 with constant splashing).


----------

